

Google WebP, How Much Loss in Photo Quality? - stevesg
http://www.simplerna.com/2011/05/google-webp-how-much-loss-in-quality.html

======
hlidotbe
Technically the author is right but I think that equating "quality" (or even
worse perceived quality) with the quantity of colors used is a bit of a
stretch.

------
tropin
Terrible article, it's so bad it uses screen capture software to convert
between formats.

~~~
tzs
What's wrong with that?

